# Sound problems with DVD Flick



## Verimeilee (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi  

I'm having a little bit of trouble with DVD Flick. I'm using it to convert .avi files to dvd so i can watch them on tv, no problems during the burning or the conversion, at least the program doesn't show any kind of error, but then when i watched it on tv the image was good but the sound wasn't consistent. I mean, the sound wasn't continuous, it's like it had missing parts through it, you couldn't hear a full sentence, just bits of it. 
do you have any idea why this happens?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Try different filetypes to see if its a codec problem.
Try different media.
Try slowing down the burn speed.
Try leaving the computer with few other processes running or actively using it while DVDFlick is encoding.
Try a different playback device to see if the one you're using is reading ok.
If you are checking the upmix audio checkbox in the program try unchecking it.
If you are modifying the volume in the program try the default 100%.


----------

